# [Wet Thumb Forum]-GreenWater & UV Sterilization



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

Anyone Used a UV Sterilizer to get rid of Greenwater or other micro organisms?

If so, which one did you use and how well did it work?

Thanks!

Dustin

ImaNewbie


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

Anyone Used a UV Sterilizer to get rid of Greenwater or other micro organisms?

If so, which one did you use and how well did it work?

Thanks!

Dustin

ImaNewbie


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

I have a 90 gallon with GW when it first started. I got a 18 watt UV for $50 on sale at petsolutions and the GW went away for good. I haven't had to use it since.

Search the boards for other conversations and debate about them. Many people think they are worthwhile (myself included) but many pro's say that if everything is in a proper state of balance then you don't need it. I'm a rookie and I don't want to have to medicate the whole tank for ich or GW and the UV let's me get away with some mistakes.

===================
See my profile for tank specs.


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

wow 18w - I just bought a 9Watt - Claims to be sufficent for a 125 gal, which is what I have.

What pump are you using to power it? Is there anyway for you to know the flow rate in gph?

THanks

Platy

ImaNewbie


----------



## chbak014 (Feb 3, 2003)

how does this "uv sterilizer" work?
i can't really imagine how it would work.
can anyone with pics of uv sterilizer setups post them and explain how they work?
-charley

http://www.geocities.com/charleybak/aquarium.index.html

http://www.pbase.com/chbak014


----------



## imported_Allen (Feb 14, 2003)

Rather than try and explain this... heres an excerp from JBL's webby



> quote:
> 
> "A thin stream of pond or aquarium water is channelled past a UV-C lamp housed in a special watertight casing. The UV-C rays penetrate the flow of water, destroying algae cells and germs. Green water, caused by a mass increase in single-celled, green plankton algae (water bloom), is thus successfully eliminated. The spread of attached algae such as conferva etc. is also reduced as virtually all spores are destroyed. The germicidal effect also promotes the health of fish by reducing the number of germs in the water. The physical effect of the rays does not alter the values of the water and has no negative effect on the ability of the cleansing bacteria to break down harmful substances. "


you can go to this link if you wanna see a pic of what it looks like

Allen 
============
Allen's Tank Pics.
============


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

I agree with the above.

I've used a 9-watt UV sterilizer for GW on my 100 gallon once when I kicked up some Miracle Grow plant sticks. It worked very well; it took about 48 hours to clear the GW. Needless to say, I don't use Jobe's or Miracle Grow sticks anymore.


----------



## chbak014 (Feb 3, 2003)

where can i get a cheap one for my 20 gallon?
-charley

http://www.geocities.com/charleybak/aquarium.index.html

http://www.pbase.com/chbak014


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

I got mine at bigalsonline.com - cheapest i could find... 59.00 and actually i bought the 89 or 99.00 one, because it has a twist effect inside the tube that exposes the water to more uv as it passes through...

ANYWAY







3 Days and my 3 1/2 week Green Water is GONE







I ran the uv for 72 hours *give or take a few* and then did a water change to flush out the dead algae and its mostly clear







I kept the uv running to clean up what may have been missed. My plants pearled like that havent for weeks









I recommend it







Wish I would have had it when the algae first appeared

ImaNewbie -
125 Gal - 3.07wpg - 99% flourite - Pressurized Co2 - Uv Sterilization when needed - Densly Planted


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

I have 300 watts over my 250 liters and I never NEVER had green water...









lots of plants are better against green water than any UV lamp around...

or...
I am wrong and the responsability of my clear water is from litle bugs on my tank water... who knows...

[This message was edited by AntÃ³nio Vitor on Fri March 28 2003 at 09:57 PM.]


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

More then likely its because your nutrients are in balance. As I understand, most green water is due to inbalanced nutrients.

What Little Bugs?

My tank is was overgrown with stem plants, and I still had greenwater so that doesnt alwayd do it.

ImaNewbie -
125 Gal - 3.07wpg - 99% flourite - Pressurized Co2 - Uv Sterilization when needed - Densly Planted


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

little bugs....
rotifers, and even smaller ones that eat on microscopic algae...


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

Are these natural in the water column? I mean can you see these "rotifers"? Or are they microscopic? If they arent natural, where did you get them?

ImaNewbie -
125 Gal - 3.07wpg - 99% flourite - Pressurized Co2 - Uv Sterilization when needed - Densly Planted


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

Add some NH4 or urea, you'll get some GW fast.
Even with healthy plants. 

Most folks have a few rotifiers but fish keep their numbers reduced. Daphnia work much better than Rotifiers but are tasty treats for fish also. Some Rotifiers are too small for most fish but water changes and filters will remove them.

Daphnia are much better for GW than any other critter.

UV's are the best easiest thing to use to get rid of GW or any spores that may appear.

UV's can be used to help things after a pruning or big tank/water change etc. 

Algae respond to stresses by putting out spores to travel to better spots/resting spores etc, plants make seeds or structures to make it through(turions etc) till the environment is favorable again. 
Roasting the spores the next day after a disturbance can kill off any leftovers.

GW is one algae that has so many ways to get rid of it unlike many algae. A 1 to 5 micron filter works super. Diatoms are often suggested but a cheaper way is a simple 9 and 3/4" sediment filter with a 5 mic cartiage(runs about 20$ total) and run a pump to push the water through(needs to be fairly powerful).

Regards, 
Tom Barr



Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

Most Rotifiers are microscopic. A few can be seen with the naked eye.
Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Southrock (Feb 3, 2003)

I ran a UV sterilizer in-line (on the output side) of an Eheim filter for about 6 months. I also have the CO2 reactor tied into that line. Because of that set-up, it slowed the filter down to probably half of it's capacity, and over time the tank conditions started deteriorating, with green water being a normal occurance. I couldn't figure out why until I removed the UV entirely. The filter functioned much better, and GW isn't really an issue any more.

The bottom line is if I were to use it again, I'd set it up on it's own line. The micron filter might be a better way to go, I haven't tried it. I've also heard that UV sterilizers affect nutrients negatively - I'm not sure of the details. But I am sure that my plants and tank are doing much better since I removed the Sterilizer.

Just my 2 cents.

-SR


----------

